# Are Dried Fruits Safe?



## Mrs. Grundy (Jun 13, 2013)

I always thought you could give rats raisins & dried cranberries but now I've been reading they're a choking hazard.Is this true? Ours don't receive dried fruit except a few times per week but I'm not sure now if I should give any.thanks


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've given fried cranberries without incident except for maybe them pooping more. I don't think it is more a choking hazard than a piece of noodle is.


----------



## Mrs. Grundy (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks, hopefully you're right.


----------



## kaleidoscope_eyes (Feb 17, 2014)

In that case most foods would be choking hazards. I give my rats dried and not dried fruit all the time. I usually keep an eye out for pips though...haha


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

They are physically safe, but read labels carefully. The vast majority of dried fruits have sugar added.


----------



## fox (Feb 5, 2014)

The only ones I could see maybe a choking hazard are chewier / stickier fruits, like dates maybe. But I think it is not to be something to worry much about long as you supervise your rats with treats you give them.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep they are no more of a choking hazard than many other foods, but dont feed too much, sugar isnt great for rats and shoukd be kepg down to a minimum


----------

